# ficha tecnica



## stellalequerica

What is the appropriate term in English for "ficha técnica"?, referring to where technical information of a painting is found like: its author, size, painting technique,date, name...


----------



## Loitey

En electrónica usamos: Datasheet.


----------



## stellalequerica

¡¡Gracias!! Me sirve.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm not sure about "data sheet" here. What's the context?


----------



## stellalequerica

It is where the technical specifications of a painting are recorded such as: author, size, date,painting technique used...


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, recorded where?


----------



## stellalequerica

Recorded in a "ficha técnica" which is the word in English that I need.  Can that word be "reference card"?


----------



## k-in-sc

Is it literally a card?


----------



## stellalequerica

It is the place where technical data of the painting is recorded.  It isn't necessarily a card,it could be a piece of paper or a file in the computer.


----------



## i.sanchez

I think this is a Specification sheet. Es donde se especifica cualquier dato técnico del material del que se habla. Por lo menos en proyectos de construcción.


----------



## stellalequerica

¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## uchi.m

Hola, stellaequerica:

By ficha técnica you mean that piece of informational paper you attach next to the painting in order for the visitors in an art gallery to know more about the masterpiece? It is called _label _in English.


----------



## stellalequerica

Ok, thank you!!


----------



## k-in-sc

A "label" wouldn't necessarily have very much information. To me the "ficha técnica" is the "technical information," "specifications" or "technical data," no matter whether it is on a computer file, a 3x5 card or what.


----------



## uchi.m

k-in-sc said:


> A "label" wouldn't necessarily have very much information. To me the "ficha técnica" is the "technical information," "specifications" or "technical data," no matter whether it is on a computer file, a 3x5 card or what.


Doesn't it sound a little bit techie? It has to do with art, not engineering.


----------



## k-in-sc

It depends on how detailed the information is and how it's used.


----------



## stellalequerica

Thank you for your help!!


----------

